# Nitrates in carrots?



## Alvie (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi mamas

I just read that you should not make your baby carrots at home as there may be dangerous levels of nitrates in them. This is one veggie my baby eats, and I have been making him homemade organic carrots (blended raw and cooked).
Does this refer to organic carrots too?
Should I go out and buy jars of baby food carrots instead?


----------



## LTradewell (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's a good article on nitrates. http://www.wholesomebabyfood.com/nitratearticle.htm

My pediatrician said that if I insist on making my own carrots, to call the farmer that grows my organic carrots and ask about the nitrate content of her soil.


----------



## Alvie (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for that article...I just read it and it seems most dangers from nitrate poisoning are from contaminated drinking water used to make infant formula. Although beets, spinach, carrots and lettuce may also contain nitrates. I'll look into contacting the farm that grows my organic carrots...

My baby also drinks alot of fresh carrot juice that I make in the samson juicer...do you think this is safe? He is 11 months old...and seems pretty healthy. Do any other mums do carrot juice? I was just wondering because this is the first time I'd ever heard that homemade baby vegetables might be dangerous!!!


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I had heard about the nitrates in carrots as well. I stayed away from them for a long time. At LLL I was told that once they are about 8 months that their bodies can deal with the nitrates. Apparently (as I was told) the reason that the warning has gone out is because people start feeding their babies solids really young before they are able to handle the nitrates.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Until my babies were well over a year old I just had them on breastmilk and water (for liquids). I don't think they need anyting else. However, I never felt worried about feeding them some carrots here and there. I just fed them whatever the whole family was eating (and that included carrots a lot).

Welcome to MDC!







:


----------

